

Could the Hyperloop Really Cost $6 Billion? Critics Say No - codex
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/08/15/could-the-hyperloop-really-cost-6-billion-critics-say-no/

======
throwaway_yy2Di
_Michael L. Anderson, an associate professor of agricultural and resource
economics at the University of California, Berkeley, predicted that the cost
of the entire project would be closer to $100 billion._

Keeping the same assumptions as the paper [1], if the cost goes from $6
billion to $100 billion, the amortized cost per ticket goes from $20 to $333
(!). As pointed out elsewhere [2], the capacity is extremely low, less than
1/10th that of the high-speed rail proposal (7.4 million vs. 95 million riders
annually).

[1]
[http://www.spacex.com/sites/spacex/files/hyperloop_alpha-201...](http://www.spacex.com/sites/spacex/files/hyperloop_alpha-20130812.pdf)

[2]
[http://pedestrianobservations.wordpress.com/2013/08/13/loopy...](http://pedestrianobservations.wordpress.com/2013/08/13/loopy-
ideas-are-fine-if-youre-an-entrepreneur/)

